# VP Pence walks out of NFL game.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

VP Mike Pence walks out of NFL game after players take knee.

IMHO this is exactly what the fans need to do also. Both at the game and turning off the TV's. I'm also happy to have him available to run for president after Trump is done. What do you think??

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/wh...fl-game-over-players-kneeling-protest-n808866


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Pence would seem kind of bland after a term or two of the Donald. Of course, that's a perfect temperament for a VP. 

I'm glad that he walked out. But did he attend just to make that statement, or is he a fan that makes it to games regularly? Not that it makes a big difference I guess, but football is politicized enough as it is.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

IMO, just more political grandstanding. He went there knowing what would happen & Trump stated he was to walk out when it happened.

Can these idiots just focus on the big issues? Who stands or squats at a sporting event ain't high on my list of concerns for our country. If the player's actions bother you, simply stay away & don't watch. Maybe even don't purchase from the sponsors. But all this is just more theater... and we currently have more than I can stomach.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Sometime in my mind's eye I see things that I am not old enough to remember. Sometimes I see a young scared boy of perhaps 18 or 19 years old, still really just a child, from the country, from the city it doesn't matter. I see him kneeling down in a landing craft right up front. Yeah, front of a landing craft, how much worse luck could a person have? Maybe he's heading for the sands of France, or maybe some Pacific beach he had never heard of. His odds of ever touching dry land again is pretty poor, he knows it too, but maybe some, probably the ones in the back might just make it.
This guy and thousands like him died before they could even experience life. Why? because their country needed them. Because they believe in their country and felt it was worth it. 

So, now we say respecting our flag, our country is no big deal? Our new heros are not some unknown kid in some unknown place who gave his or her life for their country, but somebody that had been catered to his whole life because he is physically bigger stronger and faster than others around him?
I say not. I like my college football about as well as any other, but I have never lost sight of who the true heros are in this country. 

Say the vice president leaving was pre-planned? good, they (NFL players who kneel) have no respect for this country, we have no respect for them. The only thing that would have been better if everyone in the stadium had got up and walked out with him.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

It was set up to happen as Trump asked him to leave if National Anthem was disrespected in anyway.
Seems Jerry Jones took notice.
Regardless, its our National Anthem that has been beat up since day one by the non conformists. That is what makes America great, as we can voice our opinion via 1st Amendment.
How you do it though, thats the question. 
As a team mate on a sporting team, I would do it to respect my employer and fans, even if I didnt agree with the nations unity/issues.
In Formula 1, Vettel missed the National Anthem, and will be penalized, per F1 rules.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Can these idiots just focus on the big issues?


This is a very big issue.

It's the "little things" like this, that people say...."what's the big deal"... that have managed to work their way into society and has created this screwed up society we witness today.

It's a big picture thing that some just fail to see or understand.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

These little things have a way of adding up, the day they allowed O'Hair to remove prayer from schools, was IMO, the first step. Today no mention of God and country, homosexuallty, socialism, and a cast of other defects, supported and encouraged. Look what they did to my country mom.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Robie said:


> This is a very big issue.


Not to me. This is a protest... nothing more. I remember flag burning during the Vietnam War. We survived. I can understand the protest being repulsive to you but it is protected by our Constitution. Individuals can deal with this protest by staying away. Our government/POTUS should have bigger fish to fry than individuals using their Constitutional rights to protest. Sure it appeases his fans but does nothing to solve MAJOR issues facing our country.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The blacks have created this major issue...do nothing to rectify it except call everything in life unfair and everyone else is expected to bow down to even more demands?

Uhhh...no.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

******* said:


> IMO, just more political grandstanding. He went there knowing what would happen & Trump stated he was to walk out when it happened.
> 
> Can these idiots just focus on the big issues? Who stands or squats at a sporting event ain't high on my list of concerns for our country. If the player's actions bother you, simply stay away & don't watch. Maybe even don't purchase from the sponsors. But all this is just more theater... and we currently have more than I can stomach.


it is a big issue because it's tied to the whole war on conservatism, patriotism, religion and just about everything righthanded - it needs to fought vigorously whereever & whenever it rears it's ugly beak ....

first it's the NFL players and next ANTIFA & BLM protesters parading around the stadium at half time and a Malcom X type providing the indoctrination speech ....


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> it is a big issue because it's tied to the whole war on conservatism, patriotism, religion and just about everything righthanded - it needs to fought vigorously whereever & whenever it rears it's ugly beak ....
> 
> first it's the NFL players and next ANTIFA & BLM protesters parading around the stadium at half time and a Malcom X type providing the indoctrination speech ....


So what do you want to do about it? Ban demonstrations? As I've stated, if you want to do something about it, stop watching the damn games. If the NFL sees a decline, which I'm sure they already have, it will get addressed using their own procedures/policy changes. These are privately owned businesses... not government entities. These things don't happen overnight when dealing with employees under contract.

How much you think it cost us taxpayers for this stunt?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> How much you think it cost us taxpayers for this stunt?


Presidents use Air Force One all the time for "political stunts"

Shall we examine all of Obama's campaigning flights he made?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Robie said:


> Presidents use Air Force One all the time for "political stunts"
> 
> Shall we examine all of Obama's campaigning flights he made?


Of course they do. The difference is Trump ran on fiscal responsibility & slammed Obama for his trips. The way Trump is going, he is gonna lap Obama many times in the travel expense category... after stating he would stay put & work.

And yes, we should examine & be outraged over all these unnecessary expenses... such all these uses of private jets.

It is OK to be upset with all politicians, even if you drink the kool-aide from any one given politician. They need to be good stewards of our tax dollars. Every damn penny!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

******* said:


> Of course they do. The difference is Trump ran on fiscal responsibility & slammed Obama for his trips. The way Trump is going, he is gonna lap Obama many times in the travel expense category... after stating he would stay put & work.
> 
> And yes, we should examine & be outraged over all these unnecessary expenses... such all these uses of private jets.
> 
> It is OK to be upset with all politicians, even if you drink the kool-aide from any one given politician. They need to be good stewards of our tax dollars. Every damn penny!


Far as I know, unless things have changed, Trump isn't taking a paycheck for his presidency, wonder how much jet fuel that will pay for?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Moonshinedave said:


> Far as I know, unless things have changed, Trump isn't taking a paycheck for his presidency, wonder how much jet fuel that will pay for?


There are lots of google threads on it I am sure.
When I flew from Hawaii to Washington State, in a C5 it was about 500000 with full load, 750000 lbs total flight load with plane.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Moonshinedave said:


> Far as I know, unless things have changed, Trump isn't taking a paycheck for his presidency, wonder how much jet fuel that will pay for?


I'd guess way less than one of his trips. Reports I've read say it could lost up to $3 million per trip to his Florida property. Air Force One alone costs nearly $180,000 per hour of flight as of 2012, according to the Congressional Research Service.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Not just the cost of the plane, secret service and what not costs too.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Vice President Pence...using money to make a statement about something as basic as respecting The American Flag?

He can do it all day long as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Robie said:


> Vice President Pence...using money to make a statement about something as basic as respecting The American Flag?
> 
> He can do it all day long as far as I'm concerned.


I agree, but do it on his dime... not mine. Let him make this statement after paying all the fees for him & the team to get there. Now THAT would be a statement of patriotism & fiscal responsibility. Otherwise, stay in your office in Washington & get to work solving the big issues.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

How did this post go from the VP showing his own protest by leaving a NFL game because players didn't stand for the national anthem to how much it cost to fly air force one?
Donald Trump is the president of the United States, he has exclusive access to air force one, that includes using it to go on vacations. He isn't the first president to use it, nor will he be the last. And yes, it cost a lot of taxpayers money to move the president around, thats a fact.
Do we really want to talk about Obama use of air force one for personal reasons? including going on vacation just weeks before he left office? But again, that wasn't the point of this thread.
The NFL players as individuals have a right to protest, true, but as employees of another, perhaps that right is limited? also true. The president and vice president have rights too, and to attend a game, just to walk out if someone (in their opinion) disrespects the flag is their right. I personally applaud them for it. The people who find other things to do instead of watching the NFL games, I am also in favor of, again, they and I have rights too.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> Far as I know, unless things have changed, Trump isn't taking a paycheck for his presidency, wonder how much jet fuel that will pay for?


wow, I didn't know that.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Moonshinedave said:


> How did this post go from the VP showing his own protest by leaving a NFL game because players didn't stand for the national anthem to how much it cost to fly air force one?


Roundabout discussion regarding the misuse of public funds from folks that are supposed to be fiscal conservatives & ran on a policy of reducing travel costs. Seems like the same swamp to me. Shouldn't we notice a difference between big spending liberals & fiscal conservatives? Or is it possible, they are all the same? Funny how many here justify these expenses because Obama did it? Really? Shouldn't the Trump folks spend less... not more.

BTW, not his protest if he didn't pay the fees.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Anytime the WH uses tax money to do something that honors The Flag, The Country, The Military....I'm all for it.

When a President travels the world to apologize for all the above, I am against that travel.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Robie said:


> Anytime the WH uses tax money to do something that honors The Flag, The Country, The Military....I'm all for it.
> 
> When a President travels the world to apologize for all the above, I am against that travel.


That's nice & your opinion. Others have different opinions. IMO the only thing that matters is we are spending money we are borrowing from others. We are running a deficit and looks like the new budget proposals from Republicans will once again continue to add to this deficit. My business & employees pay lots of taxes. I'd prefer my contributions not be wasted for stupid trips by anyone in office. Stay the hell in your office, like Trump promised, and get to work.

Once we get our fiscal house in order & operate a balanced budget then hey, spend money to honor whatever. Until then I personally would prefer they stop these stunts... no matter the reason or which party is in office..


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm glad he did. I am over the NFL prima donnas. I just wish he mooned them when he left.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> How did this post go from the VP showing his own protest by leaving a NFL game because players didn't stand for the national anthem to how much it cost to fly air force one?
> Donald Trump is the president of the United States, he has exclusive access to air force one, that includes using it to go on vacations. He isn't the first president to use it, nor will he be the last. And yes, it cost a lot of taxpayers money to move the president around, thats a fact.
> Do we really want to talk about Obama use of air force one for personal reasons? including going on vacation just weeks before he left office? But again, that wasn't the point of this thread.
> The NFL players as individuals have a right to protest, true, but as employees of another, perhaps that right is limited? also true. The president and vice president have rights too, and to attend a game, just to walk out if someone (in their opinion) disrespects the flag is their right. I personally applaud them for it. The people who find other things to do instead of watching the NFL games, I am also in favor of, again, they and I have rights too.


First, it isn't Air Force one. In fact, we aren't even talking about one of the 747's, they are MUCH more expensive to operate than the VP's 757 (not their military designations, but nobody knows what a C-32 is while everybody knows what a 757 is).

Second, it was a complete waste of taxpayers money. He was already going to LA, he could have done the exact same protest at the Rams game for not an extra dime.

Obama, the lying scumbag that he is, didn't run on as a fiscal conservative... do we really want the standard to be "well, Obama did it so we should too!"

I think not.

This gesture cost you and me at least a quarter of a mil, when it didn't need to be spent. Again, he could have done the same thing in LA without any extra expense to you and me.

Is this a big deal? Not really, but it's just showing that this guy is as out of touch with reality as most of these people are.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> Far as I know, unless things have changed, Trump isn't taking a paycheck for his presidency, wonder how much jet fuel that will pay for?


The President's salary is $400,000

It costs about $200,000 an hour to operate Air Force One. So... not very damned much.

Air Force 2 is MUCH cheaper to fly, comes in at about $30K per hour though, just for the fuel.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Knock a few dregs of society off of welfare and......we're even.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Robie said:


> Knock a few dregs of society off of welfare and......we're even.


Or quit wasting money on unnecessary travel, knock a few dregs of society off of welfare and we are ahead.

Or even better, knock a LOT of dregs of society off of welfare, cut wasteful government political travel to a nub, and we are WAY ahead.

Even better than that, entirely revamp and vastly reduce the size of all social programs, and end all non-essential governmental travel on taxpayers dime.

Or, still better, slash the federal budget without mercy across the board... and... well, you get the point.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't know why some people are all of a sudden up in arms about wasting money. I don't like it either, but where was all the bitching about it when the black knight was flying all over hell's half acre apologizing to every little third world buttwipe and giving tribute money to boot?

If your bitching now, you should have been bitching then. 
Costs for any government jerkoff to travel is exorbitant anyway. I say let them all foot their own bills. They were elected to represent me, not live off me, especially in such a grandiose manner. So all you that want to whine about the other team spending too much money, shut up mouthing off here and do something about it.

I'm about fed up with the political whining around here lately. This is a prepper forum, and while we need to discuss politics in reference to our prepping, this back and forth pissing contest is getting old. It's over,Trump won, the lefty socialist society lost, so suck it up. You get another turn at bat later.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

All Politicians should be in it for the good of the people, not their people, ,but we the people.
It would be great to go back to the days where they were only paid for their trip to DC and Back as well as Per Diem. Nothing more.
Now they leave DC loaded, literally.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

More drama... and Kaeperndick had to comment

http://www.cnn.com/2017/10/11/politics/eminem-donald-trump-bet-hip-hop-awards/


----------

